# I cannot uninstall Visual Studio Express 2013



## Smael123 (Jan 2, 2011)

I have Visual Studio Express 2013 and I need to get Visual Studio 2012 for class.

I decided that the best option might be to uninstall 2013 and then install 2012.

When trying to uninstall it the first time it got stuck on Build Tools x86 and then it said: *Build Tools x86 - Fatal error during installation

*I have repeatedly attempted to uninstall so many times but I believe these are the change logs.
*
https://www.dropbox.com/s/xsd0ht6p5...53355_001_Msi_BuildTools_MSBuild_x86.log?dl=0
**https://www.dropbox.com/s/15tewezhootfxh3/dd_vsupdate_KB2829760_20150827153355.log?dl=0*

I wanted to try to repair it even though I was going to get rid of it but I found out it would take a while cause of my slow internet.


Instead I attempted to reinstall it with an ISO. I did that but it turns out that made 2 installations of Visual Studio. I uninstalled the one I just installed and was back to square one.


I did a system restore to the point before I tried to uninstall 2013 and attempted to uninstall it again. I left it on overnight but it is stuck on Microsoft Visual Studio 2013 XAML UI Designer.


Can someone please help me?

System Specs:
OS: Windows 10 Home
Processor AMD FX(tm)-4300 Quad-Core Processor, 3800 Mhz
Installed Physical Memory (RAM) 8.00 GB


----------



## Smael123 (Jan 2, 2011)

A small edit:

After posting I tried this Force uninstall a Visual Studio 2015 Preview or Release Candidate - Stack Overflow

I used an iso that contains VS Express 2013 Update 4 (What I have) and it is stuck on Configuring Your System This might take a while.


----------



## Smael123 (Jan 2, 2011)

After running the uninstaller in Safe Mode it actually started up and gave the error message: "Windows Installer Service could not be accessed"

After running sfc /scannow it said "Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some
of them. Details are included in the CBS.Log windir\Logs\CBS\CBS.log."

The attachment includes the log file. (Uncompressed its 14 MB :huh


----------



## Smael123 (Jan 2, 2011)

I did manage to get DISM and sfc /scannow to work by getting a Windows 10 ISO and using it's install.wim as the source https://steamcommunity.com/linkfilt...g-component-store-corruption-windows-8-a.html. and guess what: It still doesn't work! (At least my system files aren't corrupted). So I guess I will just try to unregister (make a backup) and remove the files manually. 

After uninstalling it via Revo Uninstaller I could not install VS 2012 Ultimate (hangs on logo).

Guess what fixed it? I ran the installer under the Compatibility tab with 16-bit color, 640x480 and disabled high dpi scaling. I suspect this would've worked for the un-installation of VS 2013.

I got the idea from this: https://social.msdn.microsoft.com/Fo...?forum=vssetup

I submitted a problem report to AMD. Btw why do you need hardware acceleration for an installer?


----------

